# bsdinstall...



## d_mon (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi!

I need to install FreeBSD [imperative] but through PC-BSD due to the complications of the 'new installer'. In other side got PC)BSD bootonly.img like PCBSD9.0-x86-USB-bootonly.img.bz2. Is it correct, that bz2? Or is there something wrong?

I can't record to USB.

Just to say that the new installer sucks!

tia!


----------



## fonz (Mar 19, 2012)

d_mon said:
			
		

> *IT IS CORRECT THAT bz2?*


1. No need to yell.
2. Ask the PC-BSD people. They know (presumably).



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> I can't record to USB


Care to be more specific? For example, do you get error messages? Is the microphone broken? Anything? Also, did you decompress the image? It's bz2 after all.



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> just to say that the new installer sucks!


How can you know if you haven't been able to try it yet?


----------



## d_mon (Mar 19, 2012)

> How can you know if you haven't been able to try it yet?



*H*ours earlier gave it a spin.



> did you decompress the image? It's bz2 after all



I think there is the error!


----------

